# 330d fel issue



## slazz (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello all new to forum.I have a 330d with fel goes up and goes down with power fine good power but loader will not stay up bleeds down empty after maybe 10 minutes. Changed fluid cleaned screen no leaks at hoses or rams.3 point hitch works fine holds perfect.Is it possible that I could have something wrong with seals in fel controller? Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thank you in advance...


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Likely your cylinder piston seals are leaking by. It could be loader valve. You could swap lift hoses with curl hoses and see what happens. If it still leaks down then you could pretty much know the piston seals are bad.


----------



## slazz (Apr 27, 2020)

winston said:


> Likely your cylinder piston seals are leaking by. It could be loader valve. You could swap lift hoses with curl hoses and see what happens. If it still leaks down then you could pretty much know the piston seals are bad.


----------



## slazz (Apr 27, 2020)

so basically switch inlets from lift cylinder to curl cylinder?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Inlets and outlets. Take both hoses currently going to lift cylinders and move them to curl and same with other two hoses. Your lever function will completely change but you are only looking to confirm what is leaking, valve or cylinders. 

Make sure you do this with pressure off loader. Loader in down position and relaxed.

Does you loader have quick disconnects?

Another way to check:


----------



## slazz (Apr 27, 2020)

winston said:


> Inlets and outlets. Take both hoses currently going to lift cylinders and move them to curl and same with other two hoses. Your lever function will completely change but you are only looking to confirm what is leaking, valve or cylinders.
> 
> Make sure you do this with pressure off loader. Loader in down position and relaxed.
> 
> ...





winston said:


> Inlets and outlets. Take both hoses currently going to lift cylinders and move them to curl and same with other two hoses. Your lever function will completely change but you are only looking to confirm what is leaking, valve or cylinders.
> 
> Make sure you do this with pressure off loader. Loader in down position and relaxed.
> 
> ...


Yes I do have qd's


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Quick connects can be hard to disconnect when under pressure and care needs to be taken because of high pressure so having said that proceed at your own discretion. 

With the loader up a little, might want to use a floor jack to hold up, disconnect the hose that goes to the back side of the of the cylnders (toward rear of tractor) at the quick disconnect. If your loader then drops you can know at least one of your piston seals is leaking.


----------



## slazz (Apr 27, 2020)

winston said:


> Quick connects can be hard to disconnect when under pressure and care needs to be taken because of high pressure so having said that proceed at your own discretion.
> 
> With the loader up a little, might want to use a floor jack to hold up, disconnect the hose that goes to the back side of the of the cylnders (toward rear of tractor) at the quick disconnect. If your loader then drops you can know at least one of your piston seals is leaking.





winston said:


> Quick connects can be hard to disconnect when under pressure and care needs to be taken because of high pressure so having said that proceed at your own discretion.
> 
> With the loader up a little, might want to use a floor jack to hold up, disconnect the hose that goes to the back side of the of the cylnders (toward rear of tractor) at the quick disconnect. If your loader then drops you can know at least one of your piston seals is leaking.


 I will give it a go see what I come up with...thank you for the info...


----------



## slazz (Apr 27, 2020)

the video was a great help also..Thank you..


----------

